# Have some drywall questions



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm getting quotes next week to have drywall crew to come in and hang, tape and mud the basement. Have some questions, not my area of knowledge. How do they quote drywall?, by the sheet?, by the square foot?, the job?. And does anyone in the southeast have a range for what the going rate is in my area? Standard basement, nothing fancy.


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

Just for reference.... I live in Texas and just added on 600 sq. ft. to my home. I bought 82 sheets of drywall for about $900, paid $600 to have it hung and paid $600 to have it taped, bedded and textured (orange peel). Took 2 hangers about a day and a half to hang and took the mudder forkers 3 days to do their thing (taped and bedded 3 times).


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Mikedks said:


> I'm getting quotes next week to have drywall crew to come in and hang, tape and mud the basement. Have some questions, not my area of knowledge. How do they quote drywall?, by the sheet?, by the square foot?, the job?. And does anyone in the southeast have a range for what the going rate is in my area? Standard basement, nothing fancy.


We do our own drywall on our projects and also run a drywall/plaster division (subcontracting). We price it by both square foot and by the job. On remodeling work, we tend to price it by the job. Large new construction is usually by the square foot. We also add costs for such things as cathedral ceilings, ceilings over 8', or other work that is not the standard-routine drywall work. 

Each region (country) charges differently in terms of costs. I am in New England. Drywall work here is usually at a premium (Tho, due to the slow down in new construction, the industry is now flooded with guys looking for work, so the price has come down).

Other parts of the country can vary greatly in terms of pricing (especially when demand is high in an area). 

Methods of pricing can also vary greatly in terms of "how" most guys/companies charge - in a given area (by the SF, sheet, job).

As you already suspect, you will have to look into the going rates in your neck of the woods....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

martyshel said:


> Just for reference.... I live in Texas and just added on 600 sq. ft. to my home. I bought 82 sheets of drywall for about $900, paid $600 to have it hung and paid $600 to have it taped, bedded and textured (orange peel). Took 2 hangers about a day and a half to hang and took the mudder forkers 3 days to do their thing (taped and bedded 3 times).


As stated, a portion of my company is in the Drywall Industry.

I must say, even in Texas where the pay rates are lower than where I am (I'm in N.E.) , you got a great deal on the labor. 

Did ANY those guys have insurance? It seriously, doesn't sound like it, based on those labor prices. 

HANGING: 82 sheets for $600.00 to hang, comes out to $7.32 per board hung. That is beyond *CHEAP*. 
(BTW-Even if they said they had insurance - again, I cannot believe that they had it - for a second)
We can get guys to work for us hanging at $9.00 per board. And even they don't have any kind of insurance (they work under our policies).

TAPING (Floating/bedding, whatever they call it in Texas): 82 sheets at $600.00?! That's $7.31 per sheet. Again, that is DIRT CHEAP.

I'd say that you got the the deal of the century (tho, I know that they didn't have any insurance at those prices)
In line with that, I would not state those labor rates as a reference for what other people can/should expect to pay for labor, or to go by.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the input, just looking for the going rate and pricing method in my neck of the woods.


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

I didn't even ask the hangers if they were insured, I was just happy to get them. He was the 5th hanger I called.... the first 3 wouldn't even call back. The fourth one ended up in jail and his wife gave me the name of the 5th. Apparently he was hard up for work because he showed up the same morning I called him. Did good work though.

As for the mudders, they worked for my painting contractor and they were insured. I too thought they were a steal because there were 5 of them and they came out 3 days in a row (even though they were only there about an hour at a time). And it's a good 45 minute drive from where they're located to my house.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a several drywall guys scheduled to quote the job either tomorrow or Monday. First quote came back at around $60 per (4'x12' sheets) I supply the rock; taped, mud, ready for paint. I really hope thats on the high side. Am keeping fingers crossed that this crew is the top end of the quotes. we will see.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Mikedks said:


> I have a several drywall guys scheduled to quote the job either tomorrow or Monday. First quote came back at around $60 per (4'x12' sheets) I supply the rock; taped, mud, ready for paint. I really hope thats on the high side. Am keeping fingers crossed that this crew is the top end of the quotes. we will see.


That works out to $1.25 SF just for the labor. 

That's high, assuming that your job is a basic install. That kind of price usually includes the material.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Had another guy come in yesterday and give me $15 bucks a sheet!!!
Does this on the side in the evenings, no license, insurance or references. First time I was ever leery of someone for NOT asking enough to do a job. My guess is that you get what you pay for and at that rate you are not getting much!


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

I'd draw up two estimates, one for a single wall/room, the other for the rest of the house, only sign the first one :thumbsup: 

2nd will come later if the work pans out...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

In Toronto Canada the going rate for installing drywall is $2.00 square foot.
Just installing. No materials.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> In Toronto Canada the going rate for installing drywall is $2.00 square foot.
> Just installing. No materials.


$2.00 sf = Canadian or US dollars?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> $2.00 sf = Canadian or US dollars?


The loonie and the dollar are equal right now, so it doesn't matter which.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> $2.00 sf = Canadian or US dollars?


Canadian, eh...:wink: 

As Natehanson stated, they loonie and the dollar are the same now.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

2 bucks a sq. ft??? :bangin:

why so much in your neck of the woods?

hot market?, cost of doing business? taxes?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Mikedks said:


> 2 bucks a sq. ft??? :bangin:
> 
> why so much in your neck of the woods?
> 
> hot market?, cost of doing business? taxes?


All of the above,
Yes, very hot market, and the drywallers are in demand.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

I just had 380 sq ft hung,mudded etc. 400 bucks,5 of them were 4 x 10 's, ceiling (3) one wall (2) rest 4 x 8 and the cutoffs on small returns.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

400 bucks for all these.. how can they survive... about a total area of approx 800 sq. ft drywall areas... so the drywall cost alone is approx 300 bucks.... then the muds.... 

even they survive on bread and butter alone... it is difficult...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

skymaster said:


> I just had 380 sq ft hung,mudded etc. 400 bucks,5 of them were 4 x 10 's, ceiling (3) one wall (2) rest 4 x 8 and the cutoffs on small returns.


Jackie darling.......

Does that include the materials (400 bucks)


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MOST FANTABULOUS ONE:yes: No, material is not included. Am thunkin: thinkin material about 125. that should come out total price around 500 bucks. For NJ that is cheap, guy is great, super quality and quick. I do pay that C word:laughing:


----------



## rrisky (Jan 6, 2008)

*wow*

:laughing:


yummy mummy said:


> In Toronto Canada the going rate for installing drywall is $2.00 square foot.
> Just installing. No materials.


thats alot of money do they wear a mask when they take ur money


----------

